# Yogurt---how much?



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

The benefit of providing yogurt is due to the probiotics in the yogurt culture. Probiotics help to maintain & establish a healthy flora (bacteria) count within the gut. These bacteria are important for maintaining proper gastrointestinal functioning. Most, not all foods, contain pro or prebiotics, but it is certainly a good idea to provide more through some form of supplement. The only food I can think of off the top of my head that does NOT contain any pro or prebiotics is Flint River Ranch - you have to add them on your own.

You could feed 1 tablespoon per meal for medium/large dogs. However, if you are aiming to achieve optimal use of priobiotics, I'd consider simply providing a digestive enzyme/protiotic (combined) supplement. These are many brands out there to choose from

Nature's Pharmacy
Nzymes Bac-Pak-Plus
DogZymes
Animal Essentials


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One of my guys in allergic to milk products so I no longer give them yogurt. I guess the answer in our house would be none!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I give 2 tbsp, a day. My girl maintains her weight well so I used regular fat content yogurt. It's organic and it's the best tasting yogurt I've ever tasted (I lick the spoon LOL)... it doesn't have the super sharp taste that most plain yogurts have.

Anyway, I don't put it on her food, I usually give it to her as a mid morning snack, and she loves it. If I want her to come in from outside, and she's distracted, all I have to say is "Time for yogurt" LOL~

Seeing as yours haven't had much to do with dairy before, I would start slowly and see how they do with it, then increase the amount once you see it's ok for them.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I give them 2 or 3 tablespoons every 3 or 4 days of Stoneyfarm ? (I forgot the brand) low fat vanilla organic yogurt. 
I like it too.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

WLR said:


> I give them 2 or 3 tablespoons every 3 or 4 days of Stoneyfarm ? (I forgot the brand) low fat vanilla organic yogurt.
> I like it too.


That is the brand I use for my product (cannot mention it's name due to advertising). I use the plain-fat free.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

WLR said:


> I give them 2 or 3 tablespoons every 3 or 4 days of Stoneyfarm ? (I forgot the brand) low fat vanilla organic yogurt.
> I like it too.


 
I love stoneyfarm! Actually, I'm more a Greek yogurt kinda gal. I wonder if Greek yogurt provides the same?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I use fat free vanilla yogurt and I put it into the hollow of one of Rufus' old bones that he cleaned out or his kong and then I freeze it. He gets about a tablespoon and he loves licking away at it for a while. He usually doesn't clean it right out and I just wash it out, add some more and re-freeze it so it's ready for the next day. This is his morning treat when I need to get stuff done and he's underfoot, it keeps him busy and he loves it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If you are feeding yogurt for the benefit of probiotics, you'd have to feed an awful lot of it. 

I do feed yogurt occasionally simply because my dogs like it. A tablespoon or so is a big treat.

As for the beneficial bacteria, yogurt can not provide enough of what your dog needs to make a difference. I feed Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer.
http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197&category=46

The benefits of adding this to my dog's daily ration have been huge.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I feed about 2 ounces to Tinkerbell most mornings. But I don't use it for the probiotics or anything, I just use it as a means to hide her morning medication. And I just buy lowfat blended yogurt in a variety of flavors. Blueberry is her favorite.

I have also used it to freeze in a bone or kong.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

New Golden Mom said:


> I use fat free vanilla yogurt and I put it into the hollow of one of Rufus' old bones that he cleaned out or his kong and then I freeze it. He gets about a tablespoon and he loves licking away at it for a while. He usually doesn't clean it right out and I just wash it out, add some more and re-freeze it so it's ready for the next day. This is his morning treat when I need to get stuff done and he's underfoot, it keeps him busy and he loves it.



What a great idea !! I haven't thought of this before but will definatly give it a try.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

If you're looking at probiotics I also recommend Nupro Gold...Tysen loves it


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bock said:


> If you're looking at probiotics I also recommend Nupro Gold...Tysen loves it


I used Nupro Gold once, my dogs liked it. I have gone exclusively to the Nature's Farmacy product becaue it has the more of the essential bacterias and enzymes than any other product on the market, does not need refrigeration, and my dogs actually like it better.

The Nupro product has other vitamins and minerals in it and is more of multi-vitamin type supplement. I don't feel that my dogs need the other ingredients, only a complete probiotic.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

It's Stonyfield Farm. 
Hey, I was close.


----------

